# dumb question



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Say I ask a friend to bring me a brand new wii, packed and in the box, from Europe in their luaggage (why? cos they are 100 euros cheaper back home, dammit!!!) 
What are the chances, if any, that it goes trough at the airport and doesn't get confiscated upon arrival?


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

You should have no problems I have brought electrical equipment like a couple of notebook in my luggage


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I came back from uk with a ps2 a few years back Dizzie with no problems. It was finding the games I found hard going! Infact I can't even find pc games(offical like ones) here! Not in Alex's anyway!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Friends brought a flat screen tv in their suitcase!!!!!!! 
I think the official line is you pay duty on it, or it is listed in your passport and you have to take it with you when you leave, ( I had to do that once, but it was 20 years ago). 
My computer came in my son's hand luggage last month, in it's computer bag. It's not a priority it seems.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

ok, that's good. Thank you!


----------



## tmongy (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah like others have said, I've brought back a PS3 in my handbag from the UK with no problems whatsoever. Just try not to look all suspicious when passing the customs guy (he's the last guy checking your passport before you leave the airport).


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

A friend of mine in Heliopolis has one "as new" for sale, with loads of games/add-ons.... PM me if interested....


----------

